# The 1960's Aurora Thunderjet 500 type cars I mentioned earlier!



## gotcorn1 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice 'Vette! Dont know much about the T Jets, but the larger two are probably from their 1:32 line up. They look to big to be 1:43.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the two big ones ARE Aurora O gauge.
if you need to find a new home for them, PM me.


----------



## gotcorn1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice 'Vette! Dont know much about the T Jets, but the larger two are probably from their 1:32 line up. They look to big to be 1:43.





Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice 'Vette! Dont know much about the T Jets, but the larger two are probably from their 1:32 line up. They look to big to be 1:43.


To Milton Fox!
Hi, just getting back to you. I found out the 2 larger cars are "O" gauge cars apparently Aurora made them from 1963/1968! There also refered to as Super Thunderjets!
I know they will run on HO tracks!
Lot of fun...
Larry


----------



## RollinOlds442 (May 5, 2021)

Those are pretty sweet! Super Thunderjets...I had no idea.


----------



## LTAurora fanLI (May 2, 2021)

RollinOlds442 said:


> Those are pretty sweet! Super Thunderjets...I had no idea.


The O gauge are quite interesting. I have just recently found the wider lane curves and straights a have are the O gauge aurora made. I had always thought they were just unique tracks like the bump track and the “y” median for layout design. On that note I’ll ask here as I have incorporated them in the layout with the widening adapters I got in the box from the uncles in the seventies but there is a problem. The adapter tracks seem to have a shallower slot and the afx blade pins seem to whack the sharp step. I like these tracks on the end of a straight away as they really allow speed and drifting of the tjets on the curve. Has anyone come across this? Was this a mistake made by aurora at the time? Should I try to grind or modify the slot bottom? I would hate to remove them. HO means half O gauge right? Did these much larger cars really run on the same size and depth slot pin? Was the pin on the O gauge cars deeper? I’m not sure how common the O gauge wide tracks are in the vintage aurora. Maybe I have an early production run and someone has some they may want to part with if the adapter track(wide O to HO lock and joiner) tracks have the proper depth slot. Thanks for any info.


----------



## RollinOlds442 (May 5, 2021)

It seems crazy those bigger cars have the same size guide pin, and also the difference in the depth of the slot on the tracks is odd, especially since they were meant to match up. Would it be possible to raise the height of the track (on either side of the rails) where they meet with graduated layers of smooth tape, like packing tape, just enough to mellow the ridge in the slot out? You could try dredging the slot out; it would have to be a subtle grade either way unless you WANT to catch air, lol. IDK if that will help, cause wide track is fun, especially on turns. I had skirts for my old Tyco track that worked like a wide track, but don't run it anymore. Maybe someone else on here is more familiar with what you're experiencing and could help us both out. Good luck! And HO is 1/2 of O scale, but it doesn't necessarily pertain to the width of the subject matter in question, IMO.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I have O gauge track incorporated into my HO track and have noticed that the cars sound different when going through the O gauge track. Even though the O gauge cars used the same guide pin, the larger tires made the pin not so deep in the slot. As for the AFX cars, most have a reversible guide pin. Ditch the flags and use the pin.


----------



## RollinOlds442 (May 5, 2021)

Yep, even taller front tires may be enough to smooth it out.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The O gauge cars would be too wide for a regular HO track, but I have a MaxTrax with extra wide lane spacing and very wide shoulders. We have raced The O gauge cars on a MaxTrax. When the O gauge cars came out I bought on figuring that it would have a more powerful motor that I could transplant into a regular T-Jet, but that was not the case.


----------

